# Can't connect to WEP wireless network [SOLVED]

## szensz-siempre

Greetings, I hope that someone can help me resolve this problem.

My problem is that while I am able to connect to unsecured wireless networks such as an acer projector, when I try and connect to the wireless network at work (which uses WEP encryption) I can't get a connection (Wicd reports "Connection failed: Unable to get IP address). 

Here is some info on my setup:

Wireless hardware :  *Quote:*   

> Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

 

Drivers :  *Quote:*   

> [I--] [ ~] net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.60.48.36

 

Kernel : Under device drivers:

 *Quote:*   

>   [ ] Wireless LAN (pre-802.11)                                                          │ │
> 
>   │ │                 [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)                                                         │ │
> 
>   │ │                 < >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4GHz wireless support                                         │ │
> ...

 

And under the networking support --> Wireless

 *Quote:*   

>   │ │                 --- Wireless                                                                           │ │
> 
>   │ │                 <*>   Improved wireless configuration API                                              │ │
> 
>   │ │                 [ ]     cfg80211 regulatory debugging                                                  │ │
> ...

 

My ifconfig gives the following:

 *Quote:*   

> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.
> 
> sit0      no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

My wireless config in /etc/conf.d/net:

 *Quote:*   

> ####  HC WIRED SETTINGS  #####
> 
> config_eth0=( "10.0.34.9 netmask 255.255.0.0 brd 10.0.34.255" )
> 
> routes_eth0=( "default via 10.0.0.35" )
> ...

 

and finally my wpa_supplicant settings:

 *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=0
> 
> ap_scan=1
> ...

 

These settings have worked previously on another machine, but for some reason are not working now. Incidentally, wpa_gui does not report any adapters so I can't use it to scan or anything. I am using wicd to scan and connect to networks.

If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advanceLast edited by szensz-siempre on Tue Mar 16, 2010 7:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rexilion

 *szensz-siempre wrote:*   

> and finally my wpa_supplicant settings:
> 
>  *Quote:*   ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=0
> ...

 

I'm suprised these settings worked, I think you need to change proto and key_mgmt. Remove the pairwise line and remove CCMP and TKIP from the group line. These are all related to wpa(2). Then try again.

----------

## szensz-siempre

Thanks for the reply Rexilion. I have tried to run it with different values but still no success. This is the output I get from wpa_supplicant:

```
conrad # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'                                                                                                          

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'          

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'                                               

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'                                                                           

ctrl_interface_group='0'                                                                                           

ap_scan=1                                                                                                          

update_config=1                                                                                                    

Line: 8 - start of a new network block                                                                             

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=13):                                                                                      

     62 72 61 6e 73 6f 6e 2d 73 74 61 66 66            branson-staff                                               

proto: 0x1                                                                                                         

pairwise: 0x18                                                                                                     

group: 0x1e                                                                                                        

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=10): [REMOVED]                                                          

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]                                                                 

Priority group 0                                                                                                   

   id=0 ssid='branson-staff'                                                                                       

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'                                                                                  

Interface eth1 set UP - waiting a second for the driver to complete initialization                                 

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=19 enc_capa=0xf                                                           

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0                                                                     

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5                                                                           

Own MAC address: 00:26:5e:2d:f0:45                                                                                 

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa                                                                                            

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures                                                                                

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted                                                                               

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver                                                                             

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec                                                                            

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED                                                                        

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE                                                                        

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE                                                                           

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED                                                                                   

ctrl_interface_group=0                                                                                             

Added interface eth1                                                                                               

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()                                                                       

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])                                               

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])                                               

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12                                                                                  

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])                                                        

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING                                                                                    

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)                                                                                  

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association             

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Invalid argument                                                                               

Failed to get scan results                                                                                         

Failed to get scan results - try scanning again                                                                    

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec                                                                                 

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)                                                                                  

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds                                                                    

EAPOL: disable timer tick                                                                                          

Scan timeout - try to get results                                                                                  

Received 1480 bytes of scan results (6 BSSes)                                                                      

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS                                                                                            

Selecting BSS from priority group 0                                                                                

Try to find WPA-enabled AP                                                                                         

0: 00:17:9a:59:fc:21 ssid='branson-staff' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                                      

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                                            

1: 00:02:6f:5d:d8:2f ssid='HHS' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                                                

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                                            

2: 00:22:3f:0f:7a:b4 ssid='HBC' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1                                                 

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                                            

3: 00:17:9a:59:fc:25 ssid='HBC' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1                                                 

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                                            

4: 00:02:6f:58:96:c7 ssid='salisbury' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1                                           

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                                            

5: 00:22:3f:0f:7a:b3 ssid='HBC' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1                                                 

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                                            

Try to find non-WPA AP                                                                                             

0: 00:17:9a:59:fc:21 ssid='branson-staff' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                                      

   skip - non-WPA network not allowed                                                                              

1: 00:02:6f:5d:d8:2f ssid='HHS' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:22:3f:0f:7a:b4 ssid='HBC' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:17:9a:59:fc:25 ssid='HBC' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:02:6f:58:96:c7 ssid='salisbury' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: 00:22:3f:0f:7a:b3 ssid='HBC' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - SSID mismatch

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds

```

Have you got any suggestions as to what the values in wpa_supplicant should be?

----------

## alex260978

Are you sure that AP haven't a MAC Address Matching ?

----------

## szensz-siempre

Not as far as I can tell, and IT have told me that there isn't anything of the sort on this particular network. Unfortunately they are not able to help me very much on linux. I dual boot with windoze on the same PC and am able to connect to the AP without problems, but I do all my work in gentoo. So its not a physical problem and not a problem with my mac address. 

Anyone have any suggestions as to what other settings I can post so that the problem could be more easily identified?

----------

## Rexilion

 *szensz-siempre wrote:*   

> Not as far as I can tell, and IT have told me that there isn't anything of the sort on this particular network. Unfortunately they are not able to help me very much on linux. I dual boot with windoze on the same PC and am able to connect to the AP without problems, but I do all my work in gentoo. So its not a physical problem and not a problem with my mac address. 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions as to what other settings I can post so that the problem could be more easily identified?

 

The thing is still looking for WPA(2) enabled networks. I was a little in a hurry when I wrote my first response, try this as wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

update_config=1

network={

ssid="branson-staff"

key_mgmt=NONE

wep_key0="the string given me by IT support"

wep_tx_keyidx=0

}
```

Try this, and if this doesn't work, change the line:

```
ap_scan=1
```

to

```
ap_scan=0
```

And try again. Of this doesn't work, post the log with ap_scan=0 please  :Smile:  .

BTW, if your string only containes numbers and letters from A till F then it's a HEX key and you should *not* use the quotes with wep_key0!!!

----------

## szensz-siempre

Thanks for the feedback Rexilion.

I tried all your suggestions but still no progress when I try open the connection using wicd.

When I run wpa_supplicant from the terminal I get the following (using 0 or 1 for ap_scan gives me the same output)

 *Quote:*   

> conrad # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd
> 
> Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'                                                                                                          
> 
> Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'          
> ...

 

It just stays there and I can't access the network. Any ideas?

----------

## Rexilion

Kay, now I'm confused. First you say you are using wicd, then I see /etc/conf.d/net configuration and then you mention wpa_gui   :Shocked:   . Practically you are using three methods of configuration to achieve the same goal   :Razz:  . Okay, let's first just make sure that the kernel is working correctly by setting up a connection completely independent of any of these methods.

First, let's disable these methods + plus eth0 just to start from a clean start (only do this if you know how to revert this):

```
eselect rc delete wicd default

eselect rc delete eth0 default

eselect rc delete eth1 default
```

Now reboot, then open up a terminal and do (use my latest wpa_supplicant.conf with ap_scan=1 first and set this to 0 later if it fails):

```
wpa_supplcant -ieth1 -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

Now, wait 10 seconds and open another terminal and do:

```
dhclient eth1
```

Now, wait 10 seconds again and see if you can browse the internet.

And see if it works.

----------

## szensz-siempre

Thank you Rexilion for your continued assistance.

Just for clarity, I only use wicd to manage my connections, but this does require a working /etc/conf.d/net profile (I think). I was posting the results of wpa_supplicant as the debugging info is more detailed than anything I can get from wicd. 

In any case I removed wicd from the default runlevel as requested (net.eth0 was already removed as wicd is supposed to handle this) and I noticed that I didn't have a net.eth1 so I added the symlink to net.lo

Here is what I get from wpa_supplicant after following your suggestions:

```
conrad # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf    

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS                                                                       

Trying to associate with 00:17:9a:59:fc:21 (SSID='branson-staff' freq=2462 MHz)               

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Message too long                                                     

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Device or resource busy                                                     

Association request to the driver failed                                                      

Associated with 00:17:9a:59:fc:21                                                             

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:17:9a:59:fc:21 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]
```

I don't have dhclient so I ran dhcpcd eth1 and got the following:

```
conrad # dhcpcd eth1

eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting  

eth1: broadcasting for a lease

eth1: timed out
```

Does this mean that there is something wrong with my kernel setup?

----------

## Rexilion

 *szensz-siempre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> conrad # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf    
> 
> ...

 

CONGRATS you are connected, well at least for the wifi/encryption part. What you are doing here:

 *Quote:*   

> conrad # dhcpcd eth1 

 

is weird that it fails :/ , it should work. Can you try emerging net-misc/dhcp and try to use dhclient anyway?

```
dhclient eth1
```

----------

## szensz-siempre

I emerged dhcp and I seem to be getting something different today.

Here is what wpa_supplicant gives me when ap_scan is set to 0:

```
conrad # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d 

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'                                                                                                          

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'          

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'                                               

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'                                                                           

ctrl_interface_group='0'                                                                                           

ap_scan=0                                                                                                          

update_config=1                                                                                                    

Priority group 0                                                                                                   

   id=0 ssid='branson-staff'                                                                                       

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'                                                                                  

Interface eth1 set UP - waiting a second for the driver to complete initialization                                 

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=19 enc_capa=0xf                                                           

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0                                                                     

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5                                                                           

Own MAC address: 00:26:5e:2d:f0:45                                                                                 

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa                                                                                            

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures                                                                                

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted                                                                               

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver                                                                             

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec                                                                            

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED                                                                        

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE                                                                        

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE                                                                           

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED                                                                                   

ctrl_interface_group=0                                                                                             

Added interface eth1                                                                                               

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()                                                                       

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])                                               

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])                                               

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12                                                                                  

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])                                                        

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

EAPOL: disable timer tick                                                                                          

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received                                                                       

Removing interface eth1                                                                                            

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED                                                                                

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)                                                            

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5                                                                          

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing                                                                   

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0                                                                       

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0                                                                         

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa                                                                                            

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted                                                                               

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures                                                                                

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing                                                                   

Cancelling scan request                                                                                            

Cancelling authentication timeout                                                                                  

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6
```

And this is what it gives if ap_scan is set to 1:

```
wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'                                                                                                          

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'          

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'                                               

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'                                                                           

ctrl_interface_group='0'                                                                                           

ap_scan=1                                                                                                          

update_config=1                                                                                                    

Priority group 0                                                                                                   

   id=0 ssid='branson-staff'                                                                                       

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'                                                                                  

Interface eth1 set UP - waiting a second for the driver to complete initialization                                 

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=19 enc_capa=0xf                                                           

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0                                                                     

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5                                                                           

Own MAC address: 00:26:5e:2d:f0:45                                                                                 

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa                                                                                            

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures                                                                                

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted                                                                               

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver                                                                             

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec                                                                            

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED                                                                        

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE                                                                        

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE                                                                           

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED                                                                                   

ctrl_interface_group=0                                                                                             

Added interface eth1                                                                                               

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()                                                                       

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])                                               

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])                                               

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12                                                                                  

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])                                                        

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING                                                                                    

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)                                                                                  

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association             

Received 1373 bytes of scan results (6 BSSes)                                                                      

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS                                                                                            

Selecting BSS from priority group 0                                                                                

Try to find WPA-enabled AP                                                                                         

0: 00:17:9a:59:fc:21 ssid='branson-staff' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                                      

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                                            

1: 00:02:6f:5d:d8:2f ssid='HHS' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                                                

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                                            

2: 00:22:3f:0f:7a:b4 ssid='HBC' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1                                                 

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                                            

3: 00:1e:2a:58:0e:a0 ssid='HBC' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1                                                 

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                                            

4: 00:02:6f:4a:1b:2c ssid='salisbury' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1                                           

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                                            

5: 00:22:3f:0f:7a:b3 ssid='HBC' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1                                                 

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                                            

Try to find non-WPA AP                                                                                             

0: 00:17:9a:59:fc:21 ssid='branson-staff' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                                      

   selected non-WPA AP 00:17:9a:59:fc:21 ssid='branson-staff'                                                      

Trying to associate with 00:17:9a:59:fc:21 (SSID='branson-staff' freq=2462 MHz)                                    

Cancelling scan request                                                                                            

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE                                                                                       

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1                                                                                  

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE                                                                                            

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE                                                                                            

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE                                                                                       

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing                                                                   

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=1 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=0 key_len=10                                             

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Message too long                                                                          

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT                                                                            

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted                                                                               

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING                                                                                     

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)                                                            

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5                                                                          

wpa_driver_wext_associate                                                                                          

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk                                                                                            

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Invalid argument                                                                                 

Association request to the driver failed                                                                           

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec                                                                       

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0                                                                       

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0                                                                          

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized                                                         

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])                                                        

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12                                                                                  

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])                                                        

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16                                                                                  

EAPOL: disable timer tick                                                                                          

Authentication with 00:17:9a:59:fc:21 timed out.                                                                   

Added BSSID 00:17:9a:59:fc:21 into blacklist                                                                       

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                              

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED                                                                                 

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)                                                            

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5                                                                          

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0                                                                       

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0                                                                         

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec                                                                                 

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING                                                                                    

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)                                                                                  

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds                                                                    

Scan timeout - try to get results                                                                                  

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Invalid argument                                                                               

Failed to get scan results                                                                                         

Failed to get scan results - try scanning again                                                                    

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec                                                                                 

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)                                                                                  

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds                                                                    

Scan timeout - try to get results                                                                                  

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Invalid argument                                                                               

Failed to get scan results                                                                                         

Failed to get scan results - try scanning again                                                                    

Setting scan request: 1 sec 0 usec                                                                                 

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID) 
```

Then it keeps on cycling on like that. Obviously without an association nothing else will work. I am starting to this that this could be an issue with the wext driver?? Do the errors reported with ioctl mean anything significant??

Here is what I get with dhclient:

```
conrad # dhclient eth1  

Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.2p1-Gentoo

Copyright 2004-2009 Internet Systems Consortium.       

All rights reserved.                                   

For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/     

Listening on LPF/eth1/00:26:5e:2d:f0:45

Sending on   LPF/eth1/00:26:5e:2d:f0:45

Sending on   Socket/fallback           

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 20

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10 

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10 

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
```

and so on....

If I just try and bring up eth1 I get the following:

```
conrad # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start 

 * Service net.eth1 starting                  

 * Starting eth1                              

 *   Loading networking modules for eth1      

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig system dhcpcd ip6to4                                                                                                         

 *       wpa_supplicant provides wireless                                                                          

 *       ifconfig provides interface                                                                               

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp                                                                                      

 *   Configuring eth1 for MAC address 00:26:5E:2D:F0:45 ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 *     Waiting for association                                                                               [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...                                                                                           

 * WARNING:  net.eth1 has started but is inactive 
```

Any ideas??

----------

## Rexilion

 *szensz-siempre wrote:*   

> Any ideas??

 

It's looking for WPA(2) networks again. The latest wpa_supplicant.conf I gave you associates fine with the AP, you should use that configuration file not the one that you are using now. Furthermore, wext should work just fine, but you can also use nl80211 if you want (-Dnl80211).

Once you are succesfully associated with the WEP access point, then you must try to use:

dhclient eth1

and see if you can browse the net, otherwise post the output of the command above  :Smile:  .

----------

## szensz-siempre

Hi Rexilion, thanks again for continuing to bear with me

After playing around I figured out the I have to have the wicd daemon closed and then using the config you suggested it does give the message that it is associated. However, I still cannot browse the internet, and dhclient simply gives the following:

```
conrad # dhclient eth1

Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.2p1-Gentoo

Copyright 2004-2009 Internet Systems Consortium.

All rights reserved.

For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/

Listening on LPF/eth1/00:26:5e:2d:f0:45

Sending on   LPF/eth1/00:26:5e:2d:f0:45

Sending on   Socket/fallback

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 17

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 1

No DHCPOFFERS received.

No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
```

I was going over it again and again but couldn't get it to work. I also tried to use nl80211 but it consistently failed with the following:

```
conrad # wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'                                                                                                       

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'          

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'                                               

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'                                                                           

ctrl_interface_group='0'                                                                                           

ap_scan=1                                                                                                          

update_config=1                                                                                                    

Line: 6 - start of a new network block                                                                             

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=13):                                                                                      

     62 72 61 6e 73 6f 6e 2d 73 74 61 66 66            branson-staff                                               

key_mgmt: 0x4                                                                                                      

wep_key0 - hexdump(len=10): [REMOVED]                                                                              

wep_tx_keyidx=0 (0x0)                                                                                              

Priority group 0                                                                                                   

   id=0 ssid='branson-staff'                                                                                       

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'                                                                                  

Failed to set interface eth1 mode                                                                                  

Could not configure driver to use managed mode                                                                     

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=19 enc_capa=0xf                                                           

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf                                                                               

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5                                                                           

Own MAC address: 00:26:5e:2d:f0:45                                                                                 

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_wpa                                                                                         

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: alg=0 addr=0x454115 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                             

nl80211: set_key failed; err=-19                                                                                   

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: alg=0 addr=0x454115 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                             

nl80211: set_key failed; err=-19                                                                                   

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: alg=0 addr=0x454115 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                             

nl80211: set_key failed; err=-19                                                                                   

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: alg=0 addr=0x454115 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                             

nl80211: set_key failed; err=-19                                                                                   

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_countermeasures                                                                             

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_drop_unencrypted                                                                            

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver                                                                             

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec                                                                            

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED                                                                        

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE                                                                        

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE                                                                           

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED                                                                                   

ctrl_interface_group=0                                                                                             

Added interface eth1                                                                                               

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()                                                                       

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])                                               

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()                                                                       

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()                                                                       

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])                                               

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])                                                        

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING                                                                                    

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)                                                                                  

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association             

Received scan results (0 BSSes)                                                                                    

Cached scan results are empty - not posting                                                                        

Selecting BSS from priority group 0                                                                                

Try to find WPA-enabled AP                                                                                         

Try to find non-WPA AP                                                                                             

No suitable AP found.                                                                                              

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec                                                                                 

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)                                                                                  

nl80211: Scan trigger failed: ret=-19 (No such device)                                                             

Failed to initiate AP scan.
```

While it is apparently associated I get the following from netstat -i:

```
Kernel Interface table

Iface   MTU Met   RX-OK RX-ERR RX-DRP RX-OVR    TX-OK TX-ERR TX-DRP TX-OVR Flg

eth1   1500 0         0      0      0 0             0     74      0      0 BMRU

lo    16436 0       188      0      0 0           188      0      0      0 LRU

```

Do you think it could be the kernel driver for wireless or broadcom-sta?

----------

## Rexilion

 *szensz-siempre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> conrad # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf    
> 
> ...

 

Looking at the above output. It seems that the driver cannot handle the association request so we have to make sure that wpa_supplicant does this. Please use the following as wpa_supplicant.conf (yes, you might be using it already but this is to make sure we are on the same line   :Smile:  ):

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

update_config=1

network={

ssid="branson-staff"

key_mgmt=NONE

wep_key0="the string given me by IT support"

wep_tx_keyidx=0

}
```

and then start it with:

```
wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd
```

Then try to use:

```
dhclient eth1
```

And then post the output of the wpa_supplicant command (perhaps you could also mark in the output where you started using dhclient).

Also do you see any messages in dmesg appearing after starting dhclient?

Furthermore, did DHCP assocation work before?

Do you know the ip of the gateway and maybe an old ip that was given through DHCP association?

I'm starting to think that you have successfully connected on the wifi part,  but that DHCP fails because it has some weird config quirk???

----------

## szensz-siempre

Hi Rexilion,

This is my process:

1) wpa_supplicant is configured as you suggested

2) Restart the PC (net.eth0, net.eth1, and wicd have been removed from default runlevel)

3) type in wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

```
Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'                                                                                                          

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'          

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'                                               

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'                                                                           

ctrl_interface_group='0'                                                                                           

ap_scan=1                                                                                                          

update_config=1                                                                                                    

Line: 6 - start of a new network block                                                                             

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=13):                                                                                      

     62 72 61 6e 73 6f 6e 2d 73 74 61 66 66            branson-staff                                               

key_mgmt: 0x4                                                                                                      

wep_key0 - hexdump(len=10): [REMOVED]                                                                              

wep_tx_keyidx=0 (0x0)                                                                                              

Priority group 0                                                                                                   

   id=0 ssid='branson-staff'                                                                                       

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'                                                                                  

Interface eth1 set UP - waiting a second for the driver to complete initialization                                 

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=19 enc_capa=0xf                                                           

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0                                                                     

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5                                                                           

Own MAC address: 00:26:5e:2d:f0:45                                                                                 

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa                                                                                            

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures                                                                                

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted                                                                               

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver                                                                             

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec                                                                            

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED                                                                        

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE                                                                        

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE                                                                           

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED                                                                                   

ctrl_interface_group=0                                                                                             

Added interface eth1                                                                                               

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()                                                                       

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])                                               

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])                                               

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12                                                                                  

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])                                                        

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING                                                                                    

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)                                                                                  

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association             

Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)                                                                         

Cached scan results are empty - not posting                                                                        

Selecting BSS from priority group 0                                                                                

Try to find WPA-enabled AP                                                                                         

Try to find non-WPA AP                                                                                             

No suitable AP found.                                                                                              

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec                                                                                 

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)                                                                                  

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds                                                                    

EAPOL: disable timer tick                                                                                          

Scan timeout - try to get results                                                                                  

Received 1828 bytes of scan results (7 BSSes)                                                                      

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS                                                                                            

Selecting BSS from priority group 0                                                                                

Try to find WPA-enabled AP                                                                                         

0: 00:17:9a:59:fc:21 ssid='branson-staff' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                                      

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                                            

1: 00:22:3f:0f:7a:b4 ssid='HBC' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1                                                 

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                                            

2: 00:02:6f:58:96:c7 ssid='salisbury' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1                                           

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                                            

3: 00:1e:2a:58:0e:a0 ssid='HBC' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1                                                 

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                                            

4: 00:17:9a:59:fc:25 ssid='HBC' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1                                                 

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                                            

5: 00:1f:33:ba:b8:23 ssid='HBC' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1                                                 

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                                            

6: 00:22:3f:0f:7a:b3 ssid='HBC' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1                                                 

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                                            

Try to find non-WPA AP                                                                                             

0: 00:17:9a:59:fc:21 ssid='branson-staff' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                                      

   selected non-WPA AP 00:17:9a:59:fc:21 ssid='branson-staff'                                                      

Trying to associate with 00:17:9a:59:fc:21 (SSID='branson-staff' freq=2462 MHz)                                    

Cancelling scan request                                                                                            

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE                                                                                       

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1                                                                                  

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE                                                                                            

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE                                                                                            

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE                                                                                       

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing                                                                   

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=1 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=0 key_len=10                                             

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Message too long                                                                          

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT                                                                            

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted                                                                               

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING                                                                                     

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)                                                            

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5                                                                          

wpa_driver_wext_associate                                                                                          

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk                                                                                            

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Device or resource busy                                                                          

Association request to the driver failed                                                                           

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec                                                                       

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0                                                                       

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0                                                                          

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized                                                         

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])                                                        

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12                                                                                  

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])                                                        

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16                                                                                  

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])                                                        

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24                                                                                  

Wireless event: new AP: 00:17:9a:59:fc:21                                                                          

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED                                                                                   

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)                                                            

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5                                                                          

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:17:9a:59:fc:21                                                                   

Associated with 00:17:9a:59:fc:21                                                                                  

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter                                                                      

WPA: Clear old PTK                                                                                                 

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0                                                                       

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0                                                                         

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1                                                                       

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state S_FORCE_AUTH                                                                        

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE                                                                                 

Cancelling authentication timeout                                                                                  

State: ASSOCIATED -> COMPLETED                                                                                     

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:17:9a:59:fc:21 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]                             

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)                                                                 

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6                                                                          

Cancelling scan request                                                                                            

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])                                               

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])                                               

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c03 len=24                                                                                  

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])                                               

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added                                                                   

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=34                                                                                  

WEXT: Custom wireless event: 'Conn Success 00 00'
```

4) Open another terminal and go into su mode

5) wait another 5 seconds and then run dhclient eth1

```
Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.2p1-Gentoo

Copyright 2004-2009 Internet Systems Consortium.       

All rights reserved.                                   

For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/     

Listening on LPF/eth1/00:26:5e:2d:f0:45

Sending on   LPF/eth1/00:26:5e:2d:f0:45

Sending on   Socket/fallback           

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 11

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7 

DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12

No DHCPOFFERS received.                                    

No working leases in persistent database - sleeping. 
```

6) I can see that DHCP failed and confirm by trying to ping the DHCP server

```
ping -c 3 192.168.0.1

connect: Network is unreachable
```

 :Confused: 

I connected using the same PC using windoze (dual boot)

These are the settings that I get for the wireless connection, perhaps they can be of use?

encryption type: WEP

physical address: 00-26-5E-2D-F0-45

IPv4 Address: 192.168.0.126

IPv4 Subnet : 255.255.255.0

Default gateway: 192.168.0.1

DHCP server: 192.268.0.1

DNS: 10.0.0.30

        192.168.0.1

I tried running dhclient with the -s option using the subnet from above, but still no luck. I'll see what else I can so with DHCP in the meantime (Busy looking through man pages)

Any other ideas??

----------

## Rexilion

 *szensz-siempre wrote:*   

> Hi Rexilion,
> 
> I connected using the same PC using windoze (dual boot)
> 
> These are the settings that I get for the wireless connection, perhaps they can be of use?
> ...

 

First let's clear the logs:

```
dmesg -c
```

Try static ip configuration, like this:

The latest wpa_supplicant.conf I gave works, so use that one unless told otherwise. Start wpa_supplicant, wait for the thing to complete and then (so, don't do anything with dhcpbd or dhclient):

```
ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.126 netmask 255.255.255.0

route add default gw 192.168.0.1

echo "nameserver 192.168.0.1" > /etc/resolv.conf

echo "nameserver 10.0.0.30" >> /etc/resolv.conf
```

Now try:

```
ping 192.168.0.1
```

and (if the above works):

```
ping www.google.nl
```

If it doesn't work, please post the output of:

```
dmesg
```

and

```
iptables -L -v
```

----------

## szensz-siempre

Rexilion thanks so much for your help!!

Using the static settings I am now able to browse the internet.

Strangely enough, I can't ping google, but I can surf the net and access my email so that is fine with me.

Once again thank you for your time and sharing your expertise!

----------

## Rexilion

heh lol, that is weird... ow well   :Cool: 

----------

